

GitHub.com is giving away 500 free 30 day Micro accounts. Coupon Code: "WWDC11" - jolan

GitHub.com is giving away 500 free 30 day Micro accounts. Coupon Code: "WWDC11"
======
staunch
Since when did a 30 day trial become a deal, or require a coupon code? What a
joke.

------
Sargis
Is there any way to postpone the 30 day countdown? It's going to be a terribly
busy month for me as the finals are coming up.

------
captaincrunch
Thanks! I was considering a micro account, but I think this just made me
decide!

------
SgtMaximum
...and what happens to any private repos when it's over?

~~~
pavel_lishin
I tried to find information about this on their site for half an hour the
other day, couldn't find a thing.

I would _hope_ that they would stay private, and that you simply wouldn't be
able to push any new commits to them.

~~~
Omni5cience
They become read-only (and still private) and you get a big ol' red box at the
top of every Github page asking you to pay them or downgrade to the free plan.
(<http://cl.ly/0W3X0g1l0N13450b0C00>)

------
srik
Just in time. Thank you.

